# Habe Spiele zu verschenken



## VierH (20. April 2015)

Hallo,
da ich hier auch schon mal ein oder zwei Spiele abgestaubt habe, wollte ich auch mal etwas zurück geben.
Diese Spiele sind aus dem *Humble Origin Bundle 2.
*Zwar sind die alle mit einem Key schon aktiviert (bei Origin), aber da ich so eben gesehen habe, dass es sie auch als Steam Key gibt, hoffe ich sie noch verschenken zu können.
Da nur die meine doppelten aufgelistet werden, hoffe ich ich, dass sie gehen.

Es geht um folgende Spiele:

​Dragon Age Origins
Dead Space 2
Bejeweled 3
Mass Effect 2


Wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst!

MfG
VierH


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2015)

Würde mich über Dead Space 2 freuen, wenns klappt mit dem Key.


----------



## Golgomaph (21. April 2015)

Dragon Age gerne.
Da war ich bei Dead Space wohl zu spät.


----------



## VierH (21. April 2015)

Ich komme wohl erst morgen dazu die keys zu versenden.  Ich bin heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. April 2015)

habe mir das bundle auch geholt und fands echt ein bisschen blöd, dass es nur EINEN code für origin und daher ALLE spiele gab -.-  sollte sich rausstellen, dass die steam-keys gleichzeitig auch noch funktionieren, habe ich wahrscheinlich die gleichen spiele zu verschenken (min. me2)...


----------



## Golgomaph (21. April 2015)

Tuetenclown? Falls du Dead Space verschenkst wäre ich interessiert


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. April 2015)

FALLS es so sein sollte, dass die steam-keys trotz aktivierung durch origin (wie gesagt es gab nur einen key für alle auf origin und ich hab ihn aktiviert!) funktionieren, sollst du ihn bekommen 


edit: PN ist raus^^


----------



## Golgomaph (21. April 2015)

Alles klar, danke!
Hat geklappt


----------



## golani79 (21. April 2015)

VierH schrieb:


> Ich komme wohl erst morgen dazu die keys zu versenden.  Ich bin heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs.



Kein Problem - die laufen ja nicht weg


----------



## Luftikus123 (21. April 2015)

Hi. Würde mich sehr über Mass Effect 2 freuen, falls es noch da sein sollte. 

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## VierH (22. April 2015)

Pn´s sind verschickt.


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2015)

Vielen Dank - hat reibungslos funktioniert!


----------



## Golgomaph (22. April 2015)

Habe keine bekommen, bezüglich Dragon Age :/


----------



## VierH (22. April 2015)

Hast recht, ich habe wohl vergessen auf senden zu klicken  [emoji51]
Mache ich sobald,  ich zu hause bin.


----------



## Golgomaph (22. April 2015)

Habs bekommen, danke dir


----------

